
Music Science, for People Who Don't Like Music - pjdorrell
https://whatismusic.info/blog/MusicScienceForPeopleWhoDontLikeMusic.html
======
8bitsrule
>Nobody actually knows why they like listening to music.

So much for glittering generalities.

"Music is a higher revelation than all wisdom and philosophy." \- Beethoven

------
thedaemon
Please don't format your website to only work on phones. Some of us use
desktop computers with monitors. I see your tiny column on the left, at least
center it.

Some of this is feels like hogwash. For instance, it says "anything" can be
music. This seems incorrect. Music has a pattern and is composed of sounds.

Was this written by someone who doesn't like music? IE their brain is wired
different from most of the population. You can't really understand something
you can't comprehend.

~~~
rotexo
An alternative viewpoint: music is anything presented. See John cage’s 4’33”.
No sounds or patterns to be found.

~~~
thedaemon
That is not music. That is an audio track.

